
How to Buy Clothes That Are Built to Last - dwighttk
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2019/climate/sustainable-clothing.html
======
dwighttk
TLDR: The sections are

1\. Will I wear it again?

2\. Does it feel good to the touch?

3\. Can I see my hand through it?

4\. Does it pass the tug test?

5\. Do the pockets square?

6\. Is it a good blend?

7\. Can I maintain it?

